# Collecting a hedgehog urine sample



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I was able to collect a urine sample a while back by putting Herisson on a piece of waxed paper on top of a blanket and funneling it into the test tube.

Today I washed his litter-box with Ivory soap (NOT anti-bacterial) and put him in it to pee. He was kind enough to leave a deposit and I syringed it up and put it into a test tube. I took it to my vet right away.

I was greeted with: "OMG I said if you could get a urine sample from a hedgehog I would give you a sticker and a cookie." by a girl at the front desk. My vets response was "Amazing!".

Just sharing my technique. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's a smart way to do it and would be about as clean a sample as it would be possible to get. Good thinking!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice job. Hadn't thought of the syringe idea before. 

Did you get a sticker and a cookie?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Nice job. Hadn't thought of the syringe idea before.
> 
> Did you get a sticker and a cookie?


NO! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Herisson said:


> smhufflepuff said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job. Hadn't thought of the syringe idea before.
> ...


I can send you one of each :lol: !
Your way seemed to work alot better than mine  I just chase em around with a cup and beg for a sample :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good thinking!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Herisson said:
> 
> 
> > smhufflepuff said:
> ...


You know my address, I'll be checking the mailbox daily. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was a great idea, thank you for sharing  It will be great to know in case I have to take on in to the vets one day.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Your way seemed to work alot better than mine  I just chase em around with a cup and beg for a sample :lol:


I would love to see this! 



Herisson said:


> smhufflepuff said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get a sticker and a cookie?
> ...


Rule #2: You're not allowed to say 'no' to cookies... go back and get it! :lol:


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't say no, she was unprepared for my success. :mrgreen:


----------

